# Any online sellers see a message llike this?



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I got an e-mail yesterday about one of my tablesaw covers, asking if I still had one. I replied yes and received this reply this morning:

"Hello,
Thanks for the quick response. Your asking price sounds good to me. Presently,am out of town on a business trip. Payment will be made via Money Order or Canadian Certified Check,pick up will commence by my shipping agent once payment is received by you and cleared at your bank. Email back the requested details for payment to be sent out asap:

FULL NAME:
FULL CONTACT ADDRESS:
CITY,PROVINCE AND POSTAL CODE:
TEL.PHONE NUMBER:
AGREED PRICE:

The payment will be mailed out asap and will arrive within 3-5 business days at your mail box.I will keep you posted once payment is sent out while date and time of pick up will be arrange between you and my shipper once payment is received and cleared at your bank. Thanks very much.

Sam"

Kinda sounds like a bit of a scam to me, and am wondering if any online sellers have seen a message like this. I'm guessing these guys are lazy, so someone may have seen the exact one. I replied, asking what make of tablesaw he has, so we will see what happens.
Thanks


----------



## wmodavis (Aug 28, 2007)

It is very likely a scam.

Do not pay any of your money in advance!

You must see evidence of his money first.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

yes its a scam I got one like that on a craigs list item I told the email i only dealt in cash never heard back


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

Walk away,
Usually the money orders or certified checks aren't signed properly, what happens is many bank tellers miss it, the money gets deposited, then when it's noticed/reported, the money is removed from your account.

-jeremy


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

A guy I know just got one of these on a custom Harley he is selling. I told him to turn around and RUN not walk away from it and never look back. Over the years I have had a few of them, just hit deleat.
MIKE


----------



## WinterSun (Apr 3, 2011)

Scam scam scam. The checks in deals like this are forgeries, but they're good forgeries. Your bank will fund your account before the check actually clears. You'll think everything's good, so you deliver the product. A couple weeks later, the check bounces and your bank deducts the funds from your account, so you're out the money and the product.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks folks, I was a little suspicious before, now I am for sure!


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

I am glad you are sure. That is a scam letter, and every time I put something on CL I get at least one of those if not more.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Tell them your in the process of moving, then give them the police department's email for fraud.


----------

